# Mixed Reef Powerheads



## castortroy (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello,

Considering buying a Jabao WP-25 or WP40 for my 90g mixed reef tank

Which one do you recommend or something else in similar pricing?
Not looking to spend as much as a vortech.

Cheers!


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Troy I have a jebao rw4 and I have zero issues with it. I run it on else mode which is random. I take it out monthly to run it in vinegar for an hour. I've had it since January and it's been flawless. Jebao also has the cross flow pumps which is similar to a gyre.


----------



## castortroy (Oct 4, 2016)

great thanks for letting me know!

Cheers!


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I have two RW-15 powerheads on opposite ends of my 6ft 180. I only have them at 40% and it's plenty for my mixed reef.


----------

